# Can't boot into Duokan AFTER update



## mmlife (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi

I've been happily using Duokan on my DXG for a couple of months. Went to update with the 31/12 update, copied ONLY .bin files and PDF from the Chinese character folders, hit update Kindle, restarted system and Duokan splash screen appeared. Hit '1' to boot to Duokan and after loading it reverted back to Kindle. I've tried Alt 1, Shift 1 etc but no good. I've now tried copying over/replacing the DK folders as well but no good. A google translation of the Duokan PDF says something about a default option in the system that if checked will always boot to Kindle no matter what the input is at the splashscreen but I cannot find any instance of this option anywhere.

Please help as my Kindle is useless for PDF's without Duokan.

Cheers

Michael

Added: The splash screen offers three choices '1' to go to Duokan '2' for Kindle and '?' something to get into the system I think. No matter what I type at this screen I can't stop it reverting back to Kindle - AAAAAAGGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!! And the Kindle is soooooo sloooow to restart.


----------



## mmlife (Nov 19, 2010)

Here is the Duokan PDF translated using Google...

"Disclaimer: For DXG install "see more" system, we have done a lot as far as possible 
Testing, can be upgraded successfully. Although from the principle should be no problem, but please users 
Prudent to upgrade. Although we have been as extensive testing of the DXG, but can not guarantee 
No accident happens, and can not take responsibility for the software upgrade to bring responsibility. 
How to install the system to see more 
1, to extract the folder named after the DK_System, DK_Documents and 
DK_Pictures three folder to kindle the root directory. 
2, then "update" folder under the "update_dk_09.bin" file into the root 
Directory (Note: here is the file copy, not the folder). Shells from the computer 
The usb (Safely Remove Hardware), back to kindle the HOME interface (at HOME 
Key to return to HOME screen), press MENU, MENU popup menu, 
"Settings" option, click the "OK" as shown below: 

Press the MENU button to bring up the MENU menu, select "Update Your 
Kindle ", as shown below: 
Will then pop-up "whether to upgrade" dialog box, select the "ok", as shown below: 
Pause a moment to upgrade progress bar will appear, will appear if the upgrade successfully following interface: 
(Note: this interface is a normal phenomenon occurs, although the failure prompted to upgrade, but are actually 
Upgrade successful) 
The system will then automatically restart, the interface is as follows: 
After ten seconds the screen will flash and then restart the progress bar appears, the progress bar in the following 
Position for a few seconds as shown below: 
After a few seconds will pop up the interface as shown below: 
After the screen pops up, press the number "1" or "ALT +1" (see more into the system). 
(If you do not timely select "1" and the system selection screen disappears, restart the system to the system selection 
Interface, select the corresponding figure for it). 
After a few seconds to look at the system startup screen appears, as shown below: 
After the buffer, the system automatically enters the directory to look at the system interface, thus the upgrade is complete. 
Other tips: 
One. To see more of system structure description: 
DK_System: to look at the system folder. 
DK_Documents: e-book store folder, the folder can also put e-books 
E-book can create a variety of storage folder. 
DK_Pictures: store pictures folder, this folder can be placed at multiple levels within the image file 
Folder (Note: Do not DK_Pictures put pictures directly in the folder file folder to store pictures.) 
music: store music folder. 
II. How to look at the system after installing the original system and to see more of Kindle to switch between systems: 
1. If you are currently running system is a multi-view system, to look at the system, "System Design 
Purchase "screen, click on" F. cut back kindle system ", the system will automatically return to the original kindle 
System. 
2. If your system is currently running Kindle system, the system in the kindle 
Home Press MENU key to pop up MENU screen menu, select "Settings" option, 
MENU Press MENU button again to pop-up menu, select "Restart", to be Kindle Kai 
Scroll to the system to switch interface, as shown below: 
Then press "1" or "ALT +1" to enter to look at the system. 
3. In the system settings to look at the system interface of the first page of "G. see more of the default reboot into the system 
President "It's an option" open "state, then no matter which system restart, the 
Select interface into the system (above) does not carry out any operation, will enter after reboot 
See more systems. 
In the system settings to look at the system interface of the first page of "G. see more of the default reboot into the system" 
This is an option "off" state, then no matter which system restart, enter the 
System selection interface (above) does not carry out any operation, it will reboot into the original 
Kindle system. 
III. To look at the system on the uninstall instructions: 
If you want to uninstall to see more of the system, just the root directory Kindle DK_System, 
DK_Documents and DK_Pictures can delete these three folders, delete these three 
The machine after a folder system will enter the original Kindle. 
Copyright Note: 
Copyright 2010 DuoKan & www.duokan.com. All Rights Resevered 
Copyright DuoKan & www.duokan.com. 
The software developed by the DuoKan Dev Team. 
See more business software system may not sell without permission. Of behavior on the commercial sale of 
Units and individuals to retain the right to pursue its legal responsibility.
Listen
Read phoneticallyDictionary - View detailed dictionary"


----------

